# The Aussie forum betting/accumulator thread



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Alright fellas, it's time we had a gambling thread. I know theres a few posters here who like a punt, and for those that dont, you should start. Seriously, it gives even the mundanest sporting events that bit of oomph. Example...we all watched the snoozefest that was Danny Green Stipe Drews a few years back, and we were all probably guilty of having our finger on the remote ready to change the station after round 3. However, those who had money on the fight to go the distance, would have been cheering and yahooing Drews' evasive strategy like it was Cathy Freeman on the last straight back in 2000.

Another example... @stifflers mum used to love his league, and "...Oh when the Saints go marching in" used to regularly be blaring from his stereo and computer. Nowadays, every time he watches his Dragons go out, they pretty much get Charlie Zelanoff'd. With gambling, Stiffy can now see his Dragons start every game with a +24.5 point lead, or more, which sees stiffy once again being excited about his footy. :happy


Jokes aside fellas, gamble responsibly, and only bet with what you can well afford to part with.:deal All tips, info etc are more than welcome.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey, heres my 4 multis I just put on. Nowhere near as adventurous this week...



Real Madrid -1
Barcelona-1
Celtic
MK Dons
Dundee Utd
Chelsea
5.24/1 @ $10

Colchester/Llyton Orient 1.5+ goals
Fleetwood Town/Crawley Town 1.5+ goals
Gillingham/Oldham 1.5+ goals
MK Dons/Barnsley 1.5+ goals
Man City/Middlesbrough 1.5+ goals
Derby/Chesterfield 1.5+ goals
Norwich/Brentford 1.5+goals
Tottenham to win
Chelsea to win and over 2.5 goals in game
14.32/1 @$10

MK Dons
Derby
Watford
Celtic
Dundee Utd
Real Madrid
Barcelona
Man City
Liverpool
10.25/1 @$10

MK Dons HT/FT
Barcelona -2
Real Madrid -2
Norwich
Derby
Tottenham
Chelsea -2
76.84/1 @$10


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Alright fellas, it's time we had a gambling thread. I know theres a few posters here who like a punt, and for those that dont, you should start. Seriously, it gives even the mundanest sporting events that bit of oomph.


Welcome aboard Tom! (Waterhouse).
:lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Josey, heres my 4 multis I just put on. Nowhere near as adventurous this week...
> 
> Real Madrid -1
> Barcelona-1
> ...


Well fair goes Pecks you ain't messing about there some well thought out bets but I've a feeling Man City might let us both down because they only flew back from the Middle East last night ( friday ) , who knows though fingers crossed .


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Well fair goes Pecks you ain't messing about there some well thought out bets but I've a feeling Man City might let us both down because they only flew back from the Middle East last night ( friday ) , who knows though fingers crossed .


Hmm. I wasnt aware of that. Middlesbrough have been pretty decent defensively in the championship. City should still win. Their jet home was probably more luxurious than Boro's hotel in Manchester.

City let me down last week. I had them to win &2.5goals plus in the game. Arsenal taught them a lesson.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Well fair goes Pecks you ain't messing about there some well thought out bets but I've a feeling Man City might let us both down because they only flew back from the Middle East last night ( friday ) , who knows though fingers crossed .


Well, City fucked it for us. Though Real and Chelsea did me on my other multis as well. Chelsea somehow let a 2-0 lead at the Bridge slip against Bradford. Just as I'm typing this, Bradford score a 4th. Saw Mourinho on the news before the game talking down their chances of winning all 4 trophies. Not a good night I'm afraid.

Tottenham, Southampton, City, and Chelsea all bowing out.

At half time, the only game I thought I was done in, aside from MK Done HT/FT was Watford as they were trailing 0-2. They end up winning 7-2 lol.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Yea the results were certainly surprising mate i know it's cup weekend but FFS that's a mental couple of results , bette luck next week Pecks . :deal


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

67 special planted a seed in my head so I've gone and dropped 10 clams on the following;

Aus open qtrs:
Djokovich w Raonic 1.10
Murray w Berdych 1.65 

Aus open semis:
Sharapova w Makarova 1.19

Big Bash Final:
Perth Scorchers 1.69

AFC final:
Australia 1.57

Kevin Mitchell w Daniel Estrada 1.30

CHAUNCEY "THE HILLYARD HAMMER" WELLIVER W SBW :happy $3.65

8 legs total return $309.90


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> 67 special planted a seed in my head so I've gone and dropped 10 clams on the following;
> 
> Aus open qtrs:
> Djokovich w Raonic 1.10
> ...


Another welliver believer? Khoder won't allow his boy to lose.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Another welliver believer? Khoder won't allow his boy to lose.


Oh, so very much this :verysad


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

I got a theory that SBW shuts out the first 6, then Chauncy knocks him down in the 7th. Surely these cunts can't stop it after 7...... Points come back into play and everyone starts rushing the judges. Once again, if Chauncey comes in over 300 then I've done 10 big ones.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> I got a theory that SBW shuts out the first 6, then Chauncy knocks him down in the 7th. Surely these cunts can't stop it after 7...... Points come back into play and everyone starts rushing the judges. Once again, if Chauncey comes in over 300 then I've done 10 big ones.


Sorry mate, Chauncy's not going to get into shape and down to fight weight in four weeks, he'll be lucky to see seven rounds here, he'll be stopped on his feet by an 'over zealous' referee.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Sorry mate, Chauncy's not going to get into shape and down to fight weight in four weeks, he'll be lucky to see seven rounds here, he'll be stopped on his feet by an 'over zealous' referee.


Yeah, well........
It looks like the Scorchers are gonna get stooged too after a great start so my bet is fucked.

If Welliver got a hair cut and clipped his toenails though, that's gotta be about 10 kilo.... I have a dream.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Yeah, well........
> It looks like the Scorchers are gonna get stooged too after a great start so my bet is fucked.
> 
> If Welliver got a hair cut and clipped his toenails though, that's gotta be about 10 kilo.... I have a dream.


If the fat cunt washed there'd be ten kilos gone, perhaps put another tenner on the opposite outcome, just to hedge your bets. Even if Welliver gives it to Sonny Boy, the ref will step in and wave it off as soon as Williams lands a jab atsch


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> If the fat cunt washed there'd be ten kilos gone, perhaps put another tenner on the opposite outcome, just to hedge your bets. Even if Welliver gives it to Sonny Boy, the ref will step in and wave it off as soon as Williams lands a jab atsch


Tbf I'm surprised that didn't happen in the Botha fight, Sonny had him hurt early. I hope hope Chauncey gets paid well because there is no way his arse touches the mat.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Tbf I'm surprised that didn't happen in the Botha fight, Sonny had him hurt early. I hope hope Chauncey gets paid well because there is no way his arse touches the mat.


If he sits on the end of Sunny Boy's jab, lazy, like I think he will, he will get stopped, on his feat, but still, he will give the ref the excuse to stop it. I don't think the ref had a real chance to stop the Botha fight, Botha was in it all the way, if i remember correctly, and it's hard for a ref to get away with stopping a fight for the novice when he's fighting a great.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> If he sits on the end of Sunny Boy's jab, lazy, like I think he will, he will get stopped, on his feat, but still, he will give the ref the excuse to stop it. I don't think the ref had a real chance to stop the Botha fight, Botha was in it all the way, if i remember correctly, and it's hard for a ref to get away with stopping a fight for the novice when he's fighting a great.


Let's change it to this thread mate
http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...y-fight-night-on-FTA-footy-show-special/page2


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Let's change it to this thread mate
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...y-fight-night-on-FTA-footy-show-special/page2


:lol: Done!


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Coooooomee on you fucken scorchers!! 8 off 6


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

:hammer


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Well that was a mental ending ,,,Jesus , fair goes Brett Lee good luck in retirement .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> I got a theory that SBW shuts out the first 6, then Chauncy knocks him down in the 7th. Surely these cunts can't stop it after 7...... Points come back into play and everyone starts rushing the judges. Once again, if Chauncey comes in over 300 then I've done 10 big ones.


Have they even arrived at a duration for this fight yet? The number of rounds don't appear to be listed anywhere?

I think I read Chauncy himself quoted as saying the duration is up to SBW.

Just hope they manage to agree, AND LET THE PUBLIC KNOW, before the fight actually starts or we might have another farce like the Botha fight where the fight gets sawn off when it suits SBW's corner.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> Have they even arrived at a duration for this fight yet? The number of rounds don't appear to be listed anywhere?
> 
> I think I read Chauncy himself quoted as saying the duration is up to SBW.
> 
> Just hope they manage to agree, AND LET THE PUBLIC KNOW, before the fight actually starts or we might have another farce like the Botha fight where the fight gets sawn off when it suits SBW's corner.


Someone must know, can't find it anywhere and I'm actually surprised that the TAB have odds for it. I wouldn't have thought they'd want a bar of it in relation to some other Aussie fiascos that led to inquiries. Juicy odds for SBW $1.40~ish.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Someone must know, can't find it anywhere and I'm actually surprised that the TAB have odds for it. I wouldn't have thought they'd want a bar of it in relation to some other Aussie fiascos that led to inquiries. Juicy odds for SBW $1.40~ish.


I honestly wonder if there will be an announcement of the bout duration pre-fight. That would only limit their shiftiness.

As far as betting goes, $1.40 is probably very generous when you consider Welliver will probably have to knock SBW out to get a draw.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> I honestly wonder if there will be an announcement of the bout duration pre-fight. That would only limit their shiftiness.
> 
> As far as betting goes, $1.40 is probably very generous when you consider Welliver will probably have to knock SBW out to get a draw.


My sources tell me that they'll announce the duration of the fight after the third round.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> My sources tell me that they'll announce the duration of the fight after the third round.


I think you are wrong!

I think they'll announce the duration of the fight when they see SBW is ahead on the cards and they will decide to end it there and then.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> I think you are wrong!
> 
> I think they'll announce the duration of the fight when they see SBW is ahead on the cards and they will decide to end it there and then.


What, a minute twenty in to the first round!?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

@Nigelbro @DBerry

Scheduled 10 rounder according to Ray Wheatley >>>

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/chauncy-welliver-confident-hell-beat-sonny-bill-williams-277586


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Liverpool
Man Utd 
Stoke
Arsenal
Southampton 
Bournemouth 

Just a quick score pays approx Â£150

Here's another 
Bournemouth 
Bayern Munich
Paris SG 
Another score should yeild roughly Â£100 ( Aus $ 200'ish)


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck , fucketty fuck , bollocks Bournemouth kick off as I type this , sorry pecks if your about these bets ain't for you now mate .


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Liverpool
> Man Utd
> Stoke
> Arsenal
> ...


Is this from $1 mate or do you have standard outlay?
(I'd write quid but i just bought a new computer and I'm finding my way around it at the moment.) I'm 6 from 6 so far on my bet with the Aussies still to win tonight and then it should come unstuck with the Footy Show fight.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Fuck , fucketty fuck , bollocks Bournemouth kick off as I type this , sorry pecks if your about these bets ain't for you now mate .


All good mate. Bristol City fucked me the other day. Needed them to win, to cash in on a 4 leg multi that was paying $400. Had Murray to beat Berdych 3-1 which was paying about $4.50. Didnt really do much research. It was for a silly cup, and Bristol already had a 4-2 aggregate lead. I'm assuming they rested a fair few players.

Here's my tips for the night...

Ipswich
Norringham Forrest
middlesbrough
Rochdale
Swindon
54/1 @$10

Ipswich -1
Nott Forrest -1
Middlesbrough
Rochdale
Swindon
184/1 @$10 (If this one somehow gets up, the above one obviously will)

Swindon 
Crystal Palace
Stoke
12/1 @$10

Newcastle
Crystal Palace and over 2.5 goals
Bradford
Ipswich
38/1 @$10

Stoke
Swindon
4.4/1 @ $20

Derby
Man U
Sheffield Wednesday
10.65/1 @$10

Whats the weather like for the UK games, Jose?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

sub zero I'm just watching the morning line now on sky sports , not too many matches getting bumped as of yet .


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> sub zero I'm just watching the morning line now on sky sports , not too many matches getting bumped as of yet .


Cheers man. Hopefully we both have a good night. How's Cardiff going at the moment? I thought Derby are paying decent coin for the win. Apparently they have trouble winning over there though.

Happy to stay right the fuck away from the Chelsea city game. It could be anything from 0-0, to 8 goals being scored.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Is this from $1 mate or do you have standard outlay?
> (I'd write quid but i just bought a new computer and I'm finding my way around it at the moment.) I'm 6 from 6 so far on my bet with the Aussies still to win tonight and then it should come unstuck with the Footy Show fight.


Not a quid Nige twenty quid because the odds are so shit how did your bet get on after mate ? , I normally only gamble ten quid week as a rule .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Swindon are kicking the crap Outta you mate they are 0-2 down at the mo , I need both Arsenal & Southampton to win tomorrow for my six fold to cop me quids .

Edit yea Swindon fucked you mate lost 0-2 .


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Swindon are kicking the crap Outta you mate they are 0-2 down at the mo , I need both Arsenal & Southampton to win tomorrow for my six fold to cop me quids .
> 
> Edit yea Swindon fucked you mate lost 0-2 .


your multi seems to be doing very well. Arsenal should cruise it tomorrow, and I'd be surprised if Southampton don't get all three points too. Good luck buddy.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> your multi seems to be doing very well. Arsenal should cruise it tomorrow, and I'd be surprised if Southampton don't get all three points too. Good luck buddy.


Thanks Pecks but I only put a fiver on the bastard it should yeild around 50-75 quid though .


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Thanks Pecks but I only put a fiver on the bastard it should yeild around 50-75 quid though .


A win is a win buddy. I had a horrible night. Started out bright enough with Middlesbrough and Newcastle getting away wins, and both paying well over $2 each, but it all went down hill from there when Everton scored early.

I didnt realise TNS were playing overnight. A 6-0 win as well.

Might have a small one tonight. 
Arsenal -1
Southampton
Barca -1
Juve


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Not a quid Nige twenty quid because the odds are so shit how did your bet get on after mate ? , I normally only gamble ten quid week as a rule .


I go ten a week with varying results. Like you said the odds are so low that I always stick a roughy in there to bump the odds up a bit.

I got 7/8 this week. If I'd picked SBW I would've collected $100 but I went for Welliver because it put the prize above $300. A smart punter would've bet $30 but that ain't me.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> I go ten a week with varying results. Like you said the odds are so low that I always stick a roughy in there to bump the odds up a bit.
> 
> I got 7/8 this week. If I'd picked SBW I would've collected $100 but I went for Welliver because it put the prize above $300. A smart punter would've bet $30 but that ain't me.


7/8 ? Suffering Nige Bro keep banging away mate , I'm 5/6 and its 0-0 half time on my last leg .


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> 7/8 ? Suffering Nige Bro keep banging away mate , I'm 5/6 and its 0-0 half time on my last leg .


Bad luck mate. Damn those Welsh bastards. Just kidding.

You ever bet on any other markets besides wins? I think I might opt to go for 1.5+ in my next couple of multis. Some of the Conference leagues, and league 1 are very goal happy.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Bad luck mate. Damn those Welsh bastards. Just kidding.
> 
> You ever bet on any other markets besides wins? I think I might opt to go for 1.5+ in my next couple of multis. Some of the Conference leagues, and league 1 are very goal happy.


Welsh fuckers :lol: My dad was a Swansea Jack so it was a beyond the grave piss take from him i reckon & no mate i ain't really into that plus a goal stuff it's always been on the beak for me when it comes to betting i ain't a punter really but i usually pay for my mrs and kids xmas with my winning pot every year sometimes it pays for a cheeky week in January down in the canaries as well but this month i changed my Mrs car so it's no rest bite from the artic blast this year , keep slugging though Pecks old son .


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Welsh fuckers :lol: My dad was a Swansea Jack so it was a beyond the grave piss take from him i reckon & no mate i ain't really into that plus a goal stuff it's always been on the beak for me when it comes to betting i ain't a punter really but i usually pay for my mrs and kids xmas with my winning pot every year sometimes it pays for a cheeky week in January down in the canaries as well but this month i changed my Mrs car so it's no rest bite from the artic blast this year , keep slugging though Pecks old son .


Forgot to post here last week. Not that it mattered, as my accys all went tits up. I did get up on the Chelsea/
Everton, man U/Burnley, and Barca games though.

I'm being a bit ambitious for tonights games. Here's my multi's...

Liverpool HT/FT (Couldn't resist the juicy $5 odds for this leg.
Wolfsburg
Everton
Seville
Livorno& both teams to score
Lazio/Palermo under 2.5 goals

253/[email protected]$10

Melbourne City/Perth Glory draw (already got up)
Tottenham
Guingamp
Lazio & both teams to score
Real Madrid-2

119/1 @$10

Melbourne City/Perth under 2.5 goals (already won)
Tottenham/West Ham over 2.5
Everton/Leicester over 2.5
Lazio/Palermo under 2.5
Reims/Metz under 2.5
Guingamp/Montpellier over 2.5
Liverpool & over 2.5

209/1 @ $10

Seville & 1, or 2 goals in match total
Liverpool & 1, or 2 goals in match total
Draw/Fiorentina (HT/FT bet)
Real Madrid

170/1 @ $10


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Wish I knew what that 2.5 stuff was all about :lol: Man United let me down for a ton yesterday on my one bet and Chelsea drawing with Burnley on the other , that's twice this year both the Jacks and Burnley have f ucked me up . Good luck today mate .


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Wish I knew what that 2.5 stuff was all about :lol: Man United let me down for a ton yesterday on my one bet and Chelsea drawing with Burnley on the other , that's twice this year both the Jacks and Burnley have f ucked me up . Good luck today mate .


Barca screwed me. 
2.5 over basically means 3 or more goals. under means 2 or less.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Barca screwed me.
> 2.5 over basically means 3 or more goals. under means 2 or less.


Thanks, there's always this weekend Pecks old son keep plugging away you will get a holiday out of it by the seasons end .


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Thanks, there's always this weekend Pecks old son keep plugging away you will get a holiday out of it by the seasons end .


true. Though Ill probably end up spending 5 holidays worth to get it.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> true. Though Ill probably end up spending 5 holidays worth to get it.


:lol: mate Barca losing to Malaga ? . Burnley have done me in TWICE this year v Man City & Chelsea FFS its a tough division as are the Spanish & Italian .


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> :lol: mate Barca losing to Malaga ? . Burnley have done me in TWICE this year v Man City & Chelsea FFS its a tough division as are the Spanish & Italian .


I just landed a 197/1 multi Josey. Pretty stoked. Didnt post my bets as I had a girl over last night and didnt want her to sus out my gambling habit :smile

Had...
Juventus to win
Bristol City to win and both teams to score
Cardiff to win
Huddersfield to win
Norwich to win

The Norwich winner came late in the game too. Luckily the bird I was with got a cab home before the games started as she would have seen me as a nervous wreck.

Was also a goal away in the Derby V Charlton game from getting a 39/1 multi up which would have been another $390. Cant really dwell on that though.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> I just landed a 197/1 multi Josey. Pretty stoked. Didnt post my bets as I had a girl over last night and didnt want her to sus out my gambling habit :smile
> 
> Had...
> Juventus to win
> ...


:happy :happy fingers crossed you had a twenty on the bugger , Congratulations old son .


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> :happy :happy fingers crossed you had a twenty on the bugger , Congratulations old son .


Had $10 on it.

Not that confident in my 3 digit odd multis


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

That still works out at a bag of sand in sterling don't it ?


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> That still works out at a bag of sand in sterling don't it ?


Not sure exactly what the currency is, but I could just about call in sick for a fortnight and be compensated. I might just call up a couple of escorts instead and have them do nasty doings to one another while I sit back and eat some twisties.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Not sure exactly what the currency is, but I could just about call in sick for a fortnight and be compensated. I might just call up a couple of escorts instead and have them do nasty doings to one another while I sit back and eat some twisties.


The Devil makes work for idle hands son , Go for it :smile


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> The Devil makes work for idle hands son , Go for it :smile


I'll probably just throw most of it in the bank, and leave $100 in there to chance my arm again. :cheers


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> I'll probably just throw most of it in the bank, and leave $100 in there to chance my arm again. :cheers


:cheers


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Bolton
Northampton
Middlesbrough
Watford
Bristol City

31/1 @ $10

Bristol City-1
Watford-1
Middlesbrough-1
Northampton
Bolton

162/1 @$10

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Boro
Watford
Shefield UTD
Forest
Swindon
Bradford 

25-1 
I ain't going mad but I'm going to stick a tenner on that returns ... Â£257
And a fiver on your first selection . 

Good luck son


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Good luck Josey. 
I didn't pay much attention to Shefield's odds, but they look a good bet. If you haven't already made your bets, I might consider taking Bolton off. I'm starting to have 2nd thoughts about that selection. I already put mine on, so I instead made another similar multi including Scottish league 1 side Stranraer...and my beloved Rabbitohs for the first time this season :smile 

Bristol City are the pick of the week for me. $2.36 away to Leyton Orient. Leyton Orient have accumulated the least amount of home points in league 1, while Bristol City have accumulated the most on the road, and are sitting on top of the table. 

Here's my other multi. If it makes it to Thursday, I'll be a nervous wreck come NRL game night. 

Middlesbrough HT/FT
Bristol City HT/FT
Watford
Stranraer
Northampton
Souths 13+

196/1 @ $10


I'm going to avoid staying away from the EPL unless I see value. Unfortunately, the big teams are always under valued considerably. If anything, I'll lay against big sides like Arsenal who are always over priced and regularly get beaten. If we backed against the English sides in Europe last week, we would have made a killing (Chelsea aside). Arsenal being thumped by Monaco, City losing to Barca, Pool to Bensiktas, Tottenham to Fiorentina. Aside from Man City, all were heavily favoured to win.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Good luck Josey.
> I didn't pay much attention to Shefield's odds, but they look a good bet. If you haven't already made your bets, I might consider taking Bolton off. I'm starting to have 2nd thoughts about that selection. I already put mine on, so I instead made another similar multi including Scottish league 1 side Stranraer...and my beloved Rabbitohs for the first time this season :smile
> 
> Bristol City are the pick of the week for me. $2.36 away to Leyton Orient. Leyton Orient have accumulated the least amount of home points in league 1, while Bristol City have accumulated the most on the road, and are sitting on top of the table.
> ...


Thanks mate yes Sheff utd are sound and Bolton was a bit of an ERRM for me but when your eyes in its in kid :lol: and I've been thinking the same regarding the prem mate spot on , I will have a look later today for tonight's matches but i think my initial selection is a goer .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

That's bullshit man Farking Reading just scored three minutes into injury time robbing us of a 31-1 win ,,, mother fuggers . :lol:


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> That's bullshit man Farking Reading just scored three minutes into injury time robbing us of a 31-1 win ,,, mother fuggers . :lol:


damn. It's a prick of a way to lose a bet. Stranraer also killed my other one.

We're getting close though buddy.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> damn. It's a prick of a way to lose a bet. Stranraer also killed my other one.
> 
> We're getting close though buddy.


 Yep and i saw Stranraer go down and thought the only comfort Pecks can draw from the entire night is he aint gotta wait on the red and greens to swallow his dough :lol: 
keep slugging mate .


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Yep and i saw Stranraer go down and thought the only comfort Pecks can draw from the entire night is he aint gotta wait on the red and greens to swallow his dough :lol:
> keep slugging mate .


Haha.

Let's keep at it mate. We will KO these bookies one of these days


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Yep no worries Pecks we'll have the buggers big style before the seasons out for sure .


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Wolfsburg - 2
Man city -2
Norwich - 1
Red Bull Salzburg - 1
Sydney Fc & 5 or more goals in match total. 


Can't remember the exact odds, but it's well over 500/1. Threw $10 on it as well as the same legs on another multi without the start. 

Fingers Crossed


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

R


St Pecktor said:


> Wolfsburg - 2
> Man city -2
> Norwich - 1
> Red Bull Salzburg - 1
> ...


I will have a look at this in a bit , cheers pecks


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> R
> 
> I will have a look at this in a bit , cheers pecks


So far so good. Need another Wolfsburg goal to be on course for the first 2 games getting up. Wolfsburg-2 is paying $5 which I thought was pretty juicy considering they're playing a team in division 2.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> So far so good. Need another Wolfsburg goal to be on course for the first 2 games getting up. Wolfsburg-2 is paying $5 which I thought was pretty juicy considering they're playing a team in division 2.


Finished Leipzig 0-2 Wolfsburg mate .

Half time Man City are 1-0 up .

Half time Norwich 0-1 down .


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Finished Leipzig 0-2 Wolfsburg mate .
> 
> Half time Man City are 1-0 up .
> 
> Half time Norwich 0-1 down .


hopeless day. 
It's all good though. The plan is to lure these cunt bookies into a false sense of security, then when they're least suspecting, Ill Rob them off the back of a Shrewsbury Utd 3-0 drubbing


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> hopeless day.
> It's all good though. The plan is to lure these cunt bookies into a false sense of security, then when they're least suspecting, Ill Rob them off the back of a Shrewsbury Utd 3-0 drubbing


We're both playing with their money this season by the sounds of it , We'll surround em on the weekend kid . :lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Juventus 
Brest 
guingamp
GC Copenhagen

Only a tenner @ approx 8-1 mate .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Cardiff ... Draw 

Norwich ...Win

Derby ....Win 

Sheff Wed .Win

Swindon. ..Win

Sheff UTD ..Win

50-1 or there about's Pecks .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

pasban00 said:


> Software engineers apply the principles of engineering to the design, development, maintenance, testing, and evaluation of the software and systems that make computers or anything containing software work
> 
> _______________________
> 
> Farasat


What's the price on that mate ??? :lol:


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Cardiff ... Draw
> 
> Norwich ...Win
> 
> ...


Good luck mate. Swindon have been in a rought patch lately, hopefully they can turn it around for you.

Ive gone for..

Bristol City-1
Club Brugge-1
Bielefeld-1 (German division 3 team)
Sydney FC (already won)
Middlesbrough
FC Truidense
AS Eupen
Crusaders (Nth Ireland)

184/1 @$10

A few obscure teams there.
Bielefeld are paying $1.85 and are on top of the ladder playing a team very close to the bottom. I have another $25 on them -1 paying $3.50
And I also have $50 on them and Bristol City in a double which is paying $2.97.

Good luck buddy.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Any bets for the upcoming games Jose?

I placed a few accumulators earlier on. Fingers crossed... 

North Queensland Cowboys -12.5 (NRL rugby league) 
Watford Ht/FT 
Hearts 
Barcelona to win both halves 
Bayern Munich -1 
Bolton 
Norwich 
AFC Bournemouth HT/FT 

145/1 

Middlesbrough 
Norwich 
PEC Zwolle draw no bet 
Bayern Munich-1 
Hearts-1 
Barcelona-2 

93/1 

Brisbane Roar to win &BTTS 
Nottingham Forrest to win &BTTS 
Wolves to win &BTTS 

214/1 

I also have slightly higher stakes on the following accumulator... 

Watford 
Barcelona-1 
Hearts 
Bayern Munich 
Bolton 

7/1


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes I will be looking at the fixtures in an hour or so Pecks old son last night I had a little triple up , Monaco , Bayer Leverkuzen and Valencia that coped me Â£32 offa tenner not a huge win but todays stake is sorted , I will post them up in a while mate , good luck Pecks some solid shouts there .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Middlesbrough
Crystal Palace
Arsenal
Birmingham
Preston
Man Utd 
About 26-1 or there about Pecks


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Middlesbrough
> Crystal Palace
> Arsenal
> Birmingham
> ...


My bet with the Cowboys has already lost. After leading 14-0, they end up losing 16-14 

Boro look to be in a good position to win though.

I think Watford are specials today. Reading play Bradford Tuesday morning for a place in the FA cup semi, so you'd imagine they'd rest a few players for tonights game to keep them fit for that one, seeing as how they're well out of the race for a chance at promotion.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Good start Jose. Palace and Boro are pretty much already in the bag.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Looking good so far Josey. You need Birmingham to come home for you. 

I'm going ok as well. Need hearts to find their scoring touch though.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Hearts win 4-0 mate , Brum went one nil up but ended up 1-1 ,

Norwich done you in drawing .


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

They fucked my chance of needing a barca win by 3 or more, and zwolle not to lose to get my 91/1 multi up. My 7/1 multi just needs barca to win by 2 or more. I had $35 on it, so it'll get me $234 if barca do me proud.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> They fucked my chance of needing a barca win by 3 or more, and zwolle not to lose to get my 91/1 multi up. My 7/1 multi just needs barca to win by 2 or more. I had $35 on it, so it'll get me $234 if barca do me proud.


Nice one on the 7-1 mate . Bloody Birmingham Drew and that f ucked me out of a few Bob .


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Nice one on the 7-1 mate . Bloody Birmingham Drew and that f ucked me out of a few Bob .


Damn man. I honestly thought Man U were the most likely to let you down as theyve been very average lately. They won easily though. Wayne Rooney's celebration was a pissa.

I'll have another two multis for the midweek championship fixtures this Wednesday morning. Atm, I'm liking, Middlesbrough, Watford, AFC Bournmouth, Norwich, and Hearts in the Scottish.

I'll throw another one with some start too cos I'm a greedy cunt.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Tonight I've got Swansea to turn the scousers over 
Reading will be back to full strength and kipper Bradford 
And Roma to beat Sampdoria 
@ 13-1 

I can't see the last two losing so covered that with a liverpool Win alongside them as cover arse bet @ 5-1 . 



Can't see the lSt te


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Tonight I've got Swansea to turn the scousers over
> Reading will be back to full strength and kipper Bradford
> And Roma to beat Sampdoria
> @ 13-1
> ...


Good luck mate. I gave up trying to pick FA Cup games after that weekend where Chelsea and Man City both got done at home against Boro, and Bradford at unbackable odds.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

You having a go for today's games, Josey? 
I've gone with the following... 

AFC Bournemouth HT/FT
Middlesbrough HT/FT
Watford HT/FT
Norwich HT/FT
Blackburn HT/FT

305/1

Bournemouth
Norwich
Watford
Hearts
Rangers
Stranraer

44/1


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Bristol City
Preston 
Oxford
Port vale
Brighton 

14-1 mate , good luck .

:rofl :rofl :rofl @ your first selection hope that cops for you mate but i just dropped a tenner on your second one .


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

You'll laugh harder at some of my next ones @Josey Wales

Brisbane Wellington 2-2 correct score
Hearts
Red Bull Salzburg
Rapid Wien
Arsenal by 2+
Souths 13+
Canberra 13+ @stifflers mum :deal
Manly

1400/1 @$5

Souths penalty goal first scoring play
Arsenal
Sydney FC & both teams to score
Red Bull Salzburg
Hearts
Porto Benfeica

360/1 @$10

Brisbane penalty goal first scoring play
Canberra -3.5
Melbourne -10.5
Souths -18.5
Arsenal
Leeds

264/1 @$5

North Queensland
Canberra -3.5
Sydney FC HT/FT

9/1 @$30

Incorporated a bit of league in this weeks multis. Hopefully it'll bring me a change of luck


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Is your first selection this weeks nap ? :lol:


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> You'll laugh harder at some of my next ones @Josey Wales
> 
> Brisbane Wellington 2-2 correct score
> Hearts
> ...


Hehe. Hope you're right with the above. I'll be at the game


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Hehe. Hope you're right with the above. I'll be at the game


All 4 multis bombed out on the first legs. Not sure if thats meant to be of any comfort lol.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Dam site better than them all dying a death on the last leg, sure No bets for me this weekend Pecks son i went up to my wee limit this week , High roller aye ? :lol:

Good luck tomorrow if you have a punt mate .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> All 4 multis bombed out on the first legs. Not sure if thats meant to be of any comfort lol.


I meant your dig at Stiflers on the Raiders v StGeorge game. Geez. 1400 to 1!


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Bugger me, I picked all 4 Qtr final games in the World Cup, SA, India, Australia, NZ (pending) and 4 AFL games.

8 legs 14/1 x $10.

The last leg of the AFL I picked Brisbane to beat Gold Coast and it was a fucking draw. It looks like it's going to be 7/8 again.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Dragons
Storm
Rabbitohs
Anthony Don first try scorer
Roosters
$53 @ $10
GO DRAGONS at Canberra 2 years in a row.:happy


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Dragons
> Storm
> Rabbitohs
> Anthony Don first try scorer
> ...


did you watch Nrl360 the other day?
In the 'More or Less' segment, Ikin's question to Kent was "4 - Dragons points against Canberra".

...and Kent's answer was less. :-(


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

I end up throwing 3 more bets on.

Raiders -6.5
Melbourne Victory & both teams to score

11/1 @$5

Arsenal
Vitesse
Red Bull Salzburg
Leeds HT/FT
Watford HT/FT

33/1 @$5

Leeds
Blackburn
Charlton
Hearts

18/1 @$5


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> did you watch Nrl360 the other day?
> In the 'More or Less' segment, Ikin's question to Kent was "4 - Dragons points against Canberra".
> 
> ...and Kent's answer was less. :-(


 18-0 Canberra 33 minutes.:-( Us and Titans for the spoon.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

We have scored 8 suck shit Kent.:smile


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> We have scored 8 suck shit Kent.:smile


And a win to top it off. Mary will return to his office Monday morning to find a new contract on his desk asking to name his price. :cheers

Thats 5 multi bets that have all died on the first leg this week :-( I blame myself for making that Kent post when the Raiders were 18-0 up. Minutes later, it all went to shit. @bruiserh89 is gunna gulag my arse for putting the knock on his limey greens. :rofl


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> And a win to top it off. Mary will return to his office Monday morning to find a new contract on his desk asking to name his price. :cheers
> 
> Thats 5 multi bets that have all died on the first leg this week :-( I blame myself for making that Kent post when the Raiders were 18-0 up. Minutes later, it all went to shit. @bruiserh89 is gunna gulag my arse for putting the knock on his limey greens. :rofl


I am a shattered, mildly intoxicated shell of a human after that effort. Up there with the most painful I've had to watch in the flesh. Pecks, you're all good mate. My scapegoat is the ref. Please indulge me on what constitutes a double movement!!!!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I am a shattered, mildly intoxicated shell of a human after that effort. Up there with the most painful I've had to watch in the flesh. Pecks, you're all good mate. My scapegoat is the ref. Please indulge me on what constitutes a double movement!!!!


 Momentum had clearly stopped.:theretherebogo After 13 years winless in Canberra we are 2 from 2 with Ricky Stuart as coach.:rofl


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Momentum had clearly stopped.:theretherebogo After 13 years winless in Canberra we are 2 from 2 with Ricky Stuart as coach.:rofl


hmm we'll have to disagree there. Yep the Saint's Canberra stadium curse is lifted.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I am a shattered, mildly intoxicated shell of a human after that effort. Up there with the most painful I've had to watch in the flesh. Pecks, you're all good mate. My scapegoat is the ref. Please indulge me on what constitutes a double movement!!!!


I didnt see the game mate. Listened to a bit of it on the radio, then dozed off after my cheeky post, and then woke up to another accumulator gone down the googler.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Dragons
> Storm
> Rabbitohs
> Anthony Don first try scorer
> ...


So far so good. :cheers


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Dam site better than them all dying a death on the last leg, sure No bets for me this weekend Pecks son i went up to my wee limit this week , High roller aye ? :lol:
> 
> Good luck tomorrow if you have a punt mate .


Pecks i changed my mind and need two more to cop on a 28-1 7 fold accy for Â£145 , Everton to win , Chelski to win .


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Pecks i changed my mind and need two more to cop on a 28-1 7 fold accy for ï¿½145 , Everton to win , Chelski to win .


Have you already put your multi on? I'm a bit weary of Everton. They got thumped against Dynamo Kiev on Friday. Id go for Bristol City in the paint trophy or whatever silly cup they're playing for. $1.83 is pretty juicy, IMO. You'd be wise to go against my tips though this week with the way I've gone lol.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Yea Everton are defo a risk but the first 5 have come in so it might cop , knowing my luck they will win and chelsea will get done .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Arsenal 
Southampton
Spurs 
Hearts 
Queen of the South 
Everton
Chelsea 
All copped Pecks 28-1 and Munich let me down on a 6 fold .


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Arsenal
> Southampton
> Spurs
> Hearts
> ...


Well done buddy. A mate of mine needed Chelsea to win and over 2.5 goals to get a 94/1 shot up. He had $5 on it. It was a crazy game. He earnt his winnings if he watched it.

Stiffy will win $530 if the chooks beat Penrith tonight. This will be the only time I'll ever hope the chooks win. I need to shower now after typing that.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: Not a Chooks fan then mate ? G'on Stiffs hope it cops .


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Yay Roosters :happy ONYA BLAKE!!!!!!!:happy


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Yay Roosters :happy ONYA BLAKE!!!!!!!:happy


Nice one Stiffs ,Bruiser this really should be a subscription thread :lol:


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Yay Roosters :happy ONYA BLAKE!!!!!!!:happy


Well done bro. :cheers


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Nice one Stiffs ,Bruiser this really should be a subscription thread :lol:


I'll have a tinker with the internationals this weekend, and then have a multi or two on the lower UK leagues. Who do Wales have first up?

I threw a lazy $10 on...
Rochdale
Brisbane HT/FT
Germany/Australia 3.5+ goals
Scotland

23/1 @$10

Hopefully this bet makes it past Wednesdays 2 games :lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Israel away mate this Saturday & i fancy a draw .


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Souths 13+ & under 42.5 points in match
Bulldogs 1-12 & under 39.5 points in match
Melbourne Victory -1
Austria -1
South Korea 
Spain
Manly

264/1


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Bradford
Bristol City
Sheffield UTD
Shrewsbury 
Middlesbrough 

Little Five Folder paying approx 13-1 mate . Good luck .


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Bradford
> Bristol City
> Sheffield UTD
> Shrewsbury
> ...


God luck mate. You'll have to wait for next week for the championship games. I threw a couple more on earlier on...

Austria-2
Slovakia & 5 or more goals in match total
Sweeden-1
Spain-1
England HT/FT

74/1 @$10

Manly
Bristol City
Hearts-1
Russia
Sweeden
Croatia
Netherlands-1

57/1 @ $20


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Edit yids 0-3 taffs .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

It could happen , Little Wales qualify for a major finals in my lifetime and we will have got there on merit .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Edit


----------



## left jab danny (Jul 31, 2013)

There's a horse racing tomorrow "red bomber" at caufield odds of 15-1 great eachway bet and i think prefement will take out the Australian derby and lankan rupee is a massive chance in the TJ Smith.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

left jab danny said:


> There's a horse racing tomorrow "red bomber" at caufield odds of 15-1 great eachway bet and i think prefement will take out the Australian derby and lankan rupee is a massive chance in the TJ Smith.


One for @Oska if he sees it. He doesn't mind a dabble on the nags.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> One for @Oska if he sees it. He doesn't mind a dabble on the nags.


Haha...good memory @bruiserh89 :cheers

Ill have a wee look today...the Red Bomber looks good for the odds...as does the 5 pyrrolic. Also Race 9 at randwick Horse 19 Suavito is a very good horse and at $11 is at good odds....just not sure at the track...but at the class, distance and time..should be right up there.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Races washed out.:verysad

sea eagldes hth
akuila uate first try scorer
roosters 1-12
tigers hth
storm 13+
$10 @ $213
$2130

Sea Eagles hth
Dragons hth
Roosters hth
Storm hth
Josh Mansour first try scorer
$!0 @ $67
$670


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Bayern Leverkesen and both teams to score
Hoffenheim and both teams to score
Heerenveen and both teams to score
Wellington/Melbourne Victory draw and over 2.5+ goals

$1333

2 goal winning margin Arsenal/Liverpool
2 goal winning margin West Brom/QPR
Red Bull Salzburg HT/FT
Leeds/Blackburn both teams to score
Bolton HT/FT
Heerenveen game over 2.5+ goals

$1153


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Victoria Plzen, Ajax, Ingolstadt, Hearts, Galatassaray, Barcelona @$5 = $105


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Sunderland, Gent, Hertha Berlin, Burspor HT/FT, Zenit HT/FT, Galatassaray HT/FT @$5 = $551


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Sunderland, Gent, Hertha Berlin, Burspor HT/FT, Zenit HT/FT, Galatassaray HT/FT @$5 = $551


Good luck Pecks old son but i ain't having a footy bet this weekend as i spunked my weekly betting cash ( all 10 quid of it ) on the lotto this week . I got quiet carried away but still coped a win off one of my five lucky dips , two numbers and a lucky star copped me the princely sum of Â£6.70 . Robbing bastards i guess its true that the nationsl lottery is a stealth tax on the stoopid .


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

No worries Josey. Sometimes I feel I have a better shot at winning the lotto than some of the bets I put on.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Na mate the shorter odds ones like your last selection are the way to go i reckon , win small but often , BTW any luck on the teaching in Japan front ? .


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Na mate the shorter odds ones like your last selection are the way to go i reckon , win small but often , BTW any luck on the teaching in Japan front ? .


Nah, didn't end up chasing it up. Not as keen to live there now as I once was.



St Pecktor said:


> Sunderland, Gent, Hertha Berlin, Burspor HT/FT, Zenit HT/FT, Galatassaray HT/FT @$5 = $551


The HT/FT Zenit leg let me down. All others got up. 1 half of footy short of a $500 win.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Suffering Pecks keep plugging away these bets are brilliant when they cop as you know but the secret is to keep your stake small, here i usually have two five quid accys ie the price of three pints a week , Grand National next week so i might have a 50 on the nose of a decent mid range odds nag .


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Suffering Pecks keep plugging away these bets are brilliant when they cop as you know but the secret is to keep your stake small, here i usually have two five quid accys ie the price of three pints a week , Grand National next week so i might have a 50 on the nose of a decent mid range odds nag .


Rebel Rebellion & Balthazar King???

Not sure on what the track will be?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Oska said:


> Rebel Rebellion & Balthazar King???
> 
> Not sure on what the track will be?


It's been pretty dry and it's set fair for the next few days Oska if that's any help . I'm leaning to either , Shuthefrontdoor or Druids Nephew AP McCoy is on the former and the latter is trained by Mulholland .
STF Door is @ 7-1 and Druids Nephew is @ 12's .
Might split my nifty and put a PONY on each :lol:

Rebel rebellion is @ 25-1

B ' King is @ 10's


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Suffering Pecks keep plugging away these bets are brilliant when they cop as you know but the secret is to keep your stake small, here i usually have two five quid accys ie the price of three pints a week , Grand National next week so i might have a 50 on the nose of a decent mid range odds nag .


Yeah, true, I should try and keep it more simple.

... I am liking the odds for the "Bristol City to be trailing at HT, win -1 and 9+ corners, under 4 cards issued" leg though :smile


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> It's been pretty dry and it's set fair for the next few days Oska if that's any help . I'm leaning to either , Shuthefrontdoor or Druids Nephew AP McCoy is on the former and the latter is trained by Mulholland .
> STF Door is @ 7-1 and Druids Nephew is @ 12's .
> Might split my nifty and put a PONY on each :lol:
> 
> ...


17hrs to go mate...any news on track?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

It's just gone one AM here and rain just followed me down from Work in the Midlands and its spreading West to East so Liverpool should get a few light showers the going will be good to soft I reckon Oska if that's any help . Good luck .


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Manly
storm
dragons
N QLD
$1O @ $15.50 ALL HEAD TO HEAD

Manly
Storm
Dragons all head to head
Antonio Wintersztein first try scorer
$10 @ $117


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

AFL

Gold Coast win 20-39 points
Sydney win 1-12 points
$10 @ $15.93


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Yep official going mate good to soft .


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm on the final straight with 2 multis Josey.

James Roberts-anytime try scorer
Manu Vatavai- anytime try scorer
Mariners/Wanderers under 2.5 goals
Shrewsbury/Exeter over 2.5 goals
Middlesbrough
Arsenal

Hibernian/Hearts over 2.5 goals
Kaiserslauten

105/1 @$10
The top 6 have already got up.

Here's my other one...

FC Ingosladt
AFC Bournmouth
Norwich
Middlesbrough
Arsenal
Melbourne Storm

Red Bull Salzberg

Need Red Bull to win. Because this multi is all head to head, I've got the option of cashing out. The multi is 51/1 @$10. One leg to go which is 5/2. The cash out option was $214, but has now dropped to $188. Red Bull must be drifting out in price. I think I'll ride it out and hope they win.

I also just placed a little one earlier on...

BFC Dynamo
FSV Zwickau
Man U and over 2.5
Hearts and over 2.5

70/1 @$5

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

That's a top table clash the Saltzburg game mate , ( i would have probably cashed that bugger out ) . 

How much is the Kaiserslautern cash out mate ?


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> That's a top table clash the Saltzburg game mate , ( i would have probably cashed that bugger out ) .
> 
> How much is the Kaiserslautern cash out mate ?


101/1 @ $10
I need 2.5+ goals in the Hibernian Hearts game that's on now, then need Kaiserslauten to win to collect it.

edit: Sorry, I misread your post.
The Kaiserslauten multi doesn't have a cash out option as all legs weren't head to head. Not sure why that doesn't make it eligible, but I'm not getting any cash out offers on the site.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Hibs 2-0 Hearts mate ,:-(


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, shame.

I thought my 50/1 multi was safe and sound with Red Bull Salzburg 3-0 up and cruising. Then they got a red, then 3-1, then 3-2. 14 mins to hold on. I may take the cash out if it gets to $400


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Red card Rapid Vienna. This helps. I'm still a nervous wreck though.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Yeah, shame.
> 
> I thought my 50/1 multi was safe and sound with Red Bull Salzburg 3-0 up and cruising. Then they got a red, then 3-1, then 3-2. 14 mins to hold on. I may take the cash out if it gets to $400


Rapid had a man sent off , red card apiece mate 86th minute now , if you didn't cash out i bet your arse is twitching :lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Do what i do ( go make a cuppa tea mate ) three minutes to boil the kettle will take you up to the 90th :rofl


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Rapid had a man sent off , red card apiece mate 86th minute now , if you didn't cash out i bet your arse is twitching :lol:


Cash out now is $430. I'm hanging on a bit more.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

91st minute what's the difference in price ?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

100 of your bucks ,


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

:-(

Oh dear.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Mother fucker


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spewing for you mate , really that's one of the closet I've EVER seen if not the closet .


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm deflated Josey. 

Speechlss.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

92nd cunting minute FFS .


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Spewing for you mate , really that's one of the closet I've EVER seen if not the closet .


I have a skill of finding more and more heart wrenching ways to lose these things.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> I'm deflated Josey.
> 
> Speechlss.


Fucking horrible mate I'd rather lose 4-0 .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> I have a skill of finding more and more heart wrenching ways to lose these things.


Take a knee mate , get up and walk towards the ref .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

If it's any consolation i wouldn't have chipped out . 90 plus minutes you had to go for it mate .


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> If it's any consolation i wouldn't have chipped out . 90 plus minutes you had to go for it mate .


True. I was thinking about it until, if it got to $400, but after the Rapid Vienna red, I thought my chances of holding on increased a lot. Last I checked, the cash back was $430 with a few minutes to go.

That's me for a few weeks mate. I'm like a concussed boxer who's been knocked the fuck out. Not fit to return for at least a month.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Yea screw it mate I've been quiet for a few weeks as well , go easy pecks .


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Just a little multibet today...very wide but anyway... If you have a spare $2

AFL:

Hawthorn 40-49 Points/Geelong 60+ Points/West Coast 1-9 Points ..... $216.12

OR

Hawthown 40-59 Points/Geelong 20-39 Points/West Coast 1-19 Points ..... $78.75


----------



## left jab danny (Jul 31, 2013)

left jab danny said:


> There's a horse racing tomorrow "red bomber" at caufield odds of 15-1 great eachway bet and i think prefement will take out the Australian derby and lankan rupee is a massive chance in the TJ Smith.


Anyone get on red bomber on the weekend? he paid $42 ABSOLUTELY CLEANED UP


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

left jab danny said:


> Anyone get on red bomber on the weekend? he paid $42 ABSOLUTELY CLEANED UP


I didnt get a chance mate...actually missed that race....but had a BIG day at both Caulfield and Rosehill. For a change :cheers


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Dragons hth
Eels hth
Sharks hth
Alex Johnston first try scorer
$10 @ $141.50 :happy


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

cows 1-12
knights hth
storm hth
Dylan Farrell first try scorer
$10 @ $174.50
$1,745

cows 1-12
knights hth
storm hth 
$10.80 @ $10
$108


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

south
tigers 
raiders
broncos 
N.S.W
all head to head
$16.40 @ $10 = $164


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> south
> tigers
> raiders
> broncos
> ...


You're going to get Mitchell Pearce'd on this one.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Raiders
Souths
Dragons
Parra all head to head
[email protected] $10
$162

Raiders 
Souths
Dragons all head to head
Semi Radrada first try scorer
$47.10 @ $10
$471

Raiders
Souths
Dragons all head to head
Daniel Geale to beat Cotto
$28.20 @ $10
$282

Daniel Geale to beat Miguel Cotto
$4.75 @ $30
$142.50


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Fremantle, West Coast, Adelaide (AFL)
Brisbane (NRL)
Wawrinka, Djokovic (French Semi's)
Hurricanes, Brumbies (Super 15's)
Cuellar
Geale points. 
$5 @ 76/1 = $380

Same bet with Geale KO
$5 @ 157/1 =$788


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Fremantle, West Coast, Adelaide (AFL)
> Brisbane (NRL)
> Wawrinka, Djokovic (French Semi's)
> Hurricanes, Brumbies (Super 15's)
> ...


(Just heard on the radio that some punter laid $40,000 on North Melbourne to beat West Coast @ $2.20)


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Just had a sneaky $10.00 on the draw.... Cotto v Geale. @ 27 dollars.
If it's close it may be the way the judges see it as a way For Cotto to keep his belt.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

rocco said:


> Just had a sneaky $10.00 on the draw.... Cotto v Geale. @ 27 dollars.
> If it's close it may be the way the judges see it as a way For Cotto to keep his belt.


After watching the weigh in, I don't think it goes the distance. They both look like crap.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Bulldogs
sharks
storm
all head to head
$10 @ $6.30
$63

sea eagles
titans
bulldogs
dragons
$10 @ $11.90
$119


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Souths 1-12
Dragons 13+
Manly 13+
eels 1-12
$10 @ $61.90 =$619

South
Dragons
Manly
Eels
N.S.W all head to head

$10 @ $12=$120


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Sydney Swans 1-39
Souths 1-12
St Lol 1-12
Sharks 1-12
NSW 1-12

$10 = $2420


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Will Chambers to score a try & Storm to win 
Semi Radradra to score a try & Bulldogs to win 
Edrick Lee to score a try & Raiders to win 
James Roberts to score a try & Titans to win 
Bryson Goodwin to score a try & Souths to win

292/1 @$10

Man U to be leading at 30 minute mark
Real Madrid to be leading at 30 minute mark
Canberra Raiders to be leading by 11 or more at half time
Gold Coast Titans to win
Cows -7.5

242/1 @$10

Liverpool to win to nil
Canberra Raiders-5.5 and total match points over 42.5
James Roberts anytime try scorer
South Sydney -5.5 and total match points under 34.5

87/1 @$10


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Will Chambers to score a try & Storm to win
> Semi Radradra to score a try & Bulldogs to win
> Edrick Lee to score a try & Raiders to win
> James Roberts to score a try & Titans to win
> Bryson Goodwin to score a try & Souths to win


Fuckin hell. Storm up 36-0, and just about everyone except Chambers has scored a try. atsch


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Fuckin hell. Storm up 36-0, and just about everyone except Chambers has scored a try. atsch


Final score 52-10, and despite Storm scoring ten trys, Chambers was nowhere near the score sheet. :-(


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Souths head to head
Dragons head to head
semi Radrada first try scorer
$10 @ $97.80 = $978

Souths head to head
Dragons head to head
$10 @ $10.86 = $108.60


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

I have 2 700/1 multis that are halfway finished.

GI to score and souths to win
Ben Hunt to score and brisbane to win.

Need...

Jake Mamo to score and Knights to win.
Solomone Kata to score and Warriors to win.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> I have 2 700/1 multis that are halfway finished.
> 
> GI to score and souths to win
> Ben Hunt to score and brisbane to win.
> ...


 Good luck. Dragons.:-(


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

If anyone likes the nags, keep an eye on a jockey called Aaron Mitchell. (Admittedly it is my best mate's brother, but I rarely give tips).
Here is deal.
-He is an apprentice. (claims 1.5 - 2kg)
-He is growing too big and will eventually have to give up riding (currently he can only ride 56.5kg and above). He is pursuing a post career in race stewarding.
-Because of his weight, he usually rides topweights (dropping in class)
-Rides Perth Metro Saturday's and Wednesday's with the occasional country meeting. (Never has more than 3 rides per meeting).
-His boss Simon Miller has just acquired a bunch of decent horses.
-puts them in a winning position on every straight and leaves the rest to the quality of the horse. (also qualified on perthracing.com replays)

Here is the kicker (which can be confirmed on most racing websites) his career average is: 9% Win
30% place.

However, since January 1st he is sitting on about:
30-35% win
80% place (once again check the stats available online)

He rode 2 winners out of 3 on Saturday at Ascot and generally there is some extra fat on fixed odds.

His grandfather is trainer Wally Mitchell and has a good racing pedigree. Everyone I know has collected handsomely since the start of the new year.
Who know's how long it will last but I will quote his father by saying "each way all day".


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

3 rides on Wednesday - 1 win, 1 place (Winner was odds on favourite)
.
3 rides at Ascot today (race 3, No. 1 Vengabus is $2.80 Favourite) 2.13pm Perth time +2 or 3 hours depending on where you live
Race 7 No.1 
Race 8 No. 2


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Race 3 - 1st Vengabus $2.80

Race 7 - 1st Keysbrook $6.70

Race 8 - 2nd Eurosun $2.40 (got plunged from $10 win to $5.80 in the last 3 minutes)

Get on board

1st, 1st, 2nd from 3 rides


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Race 3 - 1st Vengabus $2.80
> 
> Race 7 - 1st Keysbrook $6.70
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the tips mate. Won $120 with some each ways and all ups from your tips.:happy


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Thanks for the tips mate. Won $120 with some each ways and all ups from your tips.:happy


:cheers 
Lucky I didn't give you his rides from Sunday a he only got a place from 4 rides, although it was competitive day. Magic Millions in Pinjarra.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

I've got Denver -4.5 (pick your own line).

$10 @ $4.30, it could go either way in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Bunbury Thursday meeting.

Race 7 (CR7) No.1 Big Setup. Each way. It was scratched from a race on Sunday due to hot weather.

NOTE:
I only back the aforementioned jockey in fields of 10 or less. With the required space he puts them in the position they need to be and leaves the rest to the quality of the horse.
He has a tendency to get trapped in large fields with wide barriers. Large fields are rare over here at the moment, mostly 7-9 horses in his races.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Bunbury Thursday meeting.
> 
> Race 7 (CR7) No.1 Big Setup. Each way. It was scratched from a race on Sunday due to hot weather.
> 
> ...


He's still running...


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Latrell Mitchell first try scorer
Knights head to head
$10 @ $22=$220

Cows 1-12
Souths 1-12
Knights head to head
Jason Nightingale to score

$10 @ $37.60=$360


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Bulldogg HTH
Broncos HTH
Storm HTH
Ben Barba 1st try scorer

$10 @ $51.20=$512

Bulldogs HTH 
Brroncos HTH
Marika Koribete 1st try scorer

$20 @ $15.90=$318


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Dragons HTH
Tigers HTH 
Koribete first try scorer
$10 @ $30.60=$306.00


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Dragons HTH
Tigers HTH
Storm HTH
$10 @ $9.90=$99.00


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Bonneval $20EW in the Caufield Cup


----------

